# only one bear this year!



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

But it was a dandy....still didn't beat Louise's but it's a worthy runner up.... 621 lbs by the way.










and the family


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Where did you shoot him?Grizz


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

right behind the front leg....lol

no really though in the Kapuskasing area.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice one, 600+ lbs. Whoa!


----------



## kiwitahi (Dec 11, 2011)

Thats one big a.. bear! Great family pic. congrats!


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

trapper1 said:


> right behind the front leg....lol
> 
> no really though in the Kapuskasing area.


Nice,You gettin a Full body mount on him?Oh by the way,Awesome Bear,Congrats!!...Grizz


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Second pic....Best Pic Evah!!!!!!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice Bruin Rick.We are leaving Friday morning.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Good luck Dodger!!!!!


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow....Nice Bear Rick. Does this mean it's bear sausage and steaks at Teddy's next year.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

congrats thats a beauty


----------



## DANE-G-RUSS (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats!!! What a bruin!!! Great pic of the fam!
What's the story....? Did you know he was hitting that bait?
Any measurements yet? Skull? Bear length?


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Excellent Bear Rick.
Nice family picture for sure.
Take care.


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

very,very nice !


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Those grins sum it just about perfect, a heck of a bear Rick!


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice bear Rick....me and the Tinker leave Saturday
Think i can get a full mount done on Tinker?...LOL

Andy


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

3--d said:


> Think i can get a full mount done on Tinker?...LOL


Tink! Don't go on the hunt....He's gonna mount ya!!!!!!!!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Dang! That's a big bear!
Congrats sir.:thumbs_up


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Congrats Rick...awesome!
Serge


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

JDoupe said:


> Tink! Don't go on the hunt....He's gonna mount ya!!!!!!!!


Thats nothing that wouldn't surprise him LOL

Oh Nice bear Rick congrats


----------



## CanadianHuntres (Jul 9, 2012)

Congrats! Such a beautiful bear!


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

That's a monster bear! Congratulations!


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Great Bear! Hope to see one even half as big. 10 days and counting.


----------



## 74Superlead (Jan 19, 2009)

What a beast! Awesome!


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Great bear Rick
Great pic of the fam too

Hopefully Andy's will not have milk dripping from its lips this year!!
And as for Andy mounting me !!! I don't think so!!

Tink


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

3--d said:


> Nice bear Rick....me and the Tinker leave Saturday
> Think i can get a full mount done on Tinker?...LOL
> 
> Andy


Btw the correct English would be tinker and I

Lol


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Nice bear Rick! Glad to see the APA working well for you. Awesome photo of the family too, great memories I bet!


----------



## bearshootertwo (Oct 14, 2011)

very very very nice bear ... Walking mount ???? / rug /


----------



## Woof man (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome bear Rick great pics. Hey Tink, if u shoot a bear shake that bear with Andy, have fun hope too see u guys at the shoot.


----------



## shedder (Jan 13, 2010)

Great bear Rick. Is the APA going on your moose hunt or the traditional gear going


----------

